# Turning a dissatisfied customer into a satisfied one - Superquinn



## amtc (4 Dec 2012)

Back in the good old days of my Business Studies degree, we learnt that a dissatisfied customer tells 13 people of their experience and a satisfied one substantially less. 

Here's one where I had a complaint but was happy with the result. 

I've not been shopping in Superquinn recently as Tesco is handier for parking, but popped in when I got my last Superclub mailing. I was in a rush as I was picking up my dad from hospital so perhaps wasn't as vigilant as I should have been about use by dates - but on unpacking 2 of the 3 (for €12 deal) meat packs were out of date by a day - chicken and pork. 

I had also been selected for a rescan and on complaining re this as I was in a severe rush, was told by the operator 'that's not my problem'

I was all set to go back to Tesco, but just thought I'd send Superquinn an email. 

I got a detailed email within a few hours addressing my concerns, and apologising and asking for my address to refund the cost of the meat - €8 I assumed. 

Anyway voucher arrived the next day, and it was €50, so I got my next shop practically free. I also noticed a manager on the floor checking the meat dates (I was in twice, some hours apart, as I was also shopping for my mother later) and the staff were noticeably more friendly. It was a good example of good customer service - and a reason to tell people of a situation which was resolved ositively and makes me feel much more positively disposed.


----------



## Diziet (4 Dec 2012)

Brilliant customer service, well done to the shop.


----------

